# Hunter Killer: Explosiver U-Boot-Thriller der Macher von Fast and the Furious



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hunter Killer: Explosiver U-Boot-Thriller der Macher von Fast and the Furious* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hunter Killer: Explosiver U-Boot-Thriller der Macher von Fast and the Furious*


----------



## Pixy (17. September 2018)

Eindeutig zu wenig Patriotismus...

USA übt den 3 Weltkrieg scheinbar schon einmal in Hollywood Movies.
Propaganda vom feinsten. Amerika rettet Russland und geht am Ende, wie sollte es auch anders sein, als Sieger hervor.

Für sowas gehe ich nicht mehr ins Kino, wenn der Film mal bei Netflix läuft, kann man ihn sich mit dickem schmunzeln vielleicht mal antun.


----------



## Ganjafield (18. September 2018)

Mit freundlicher finanzieller Unterstützung der US Army.
Was für ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Snowhack (18. September 2018)

Oh schade hatte gedacht es gibt wieder ein gutes U-Boot Spiel wie Silint Hunter 

Aber ist nur ein Film


----------



## Pixy (18. September 2018)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Oh schade hatte gedacht es gibt wieder ein gutes U-Boot Spiel wie Silint Hunter
> 
> Aber ist nur ein Film




Kann dich beruhigen, gibt tatsächlich bald ein neues U-Boot Spiel auf Steam.
Heißt UBOAT.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​

Video ist ein Jahr alt, dass darunter neu.
Schaut auf jedenfall deutlich besser aus, als das, was Ubischrott zu Letzt daraus gemacht hat. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cudjyAzvjTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LB4Otj64O8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Brauch die US Navy so dringend Nachwuchs? Hat ja bei der US Air Force mit "Top Gun" auch schon mal funktioniert. Achso: "Oo-rah", oder was auch immer...


----------



## Herb_G (18. September 2018)

Was für eine hanebüchene Story, da kommt einem gleich das Essen hoch.
Erst recht, wenn man die derzeitige politische Lage betrachtet.


----------



## Kaimanic (18. September 2018)

Cool, da freue ich mich schon auf Rennen mit getunten U-Booten.


----------



## Bandicoot (18. September 2018)

Wird sicher wieder knall bumm Unterhaltungs Kino. Glaub der geb ich mir nach dem versauten Predator Film.
Und wehn juckt den die Politische Lage, tzzz die ist immer scheise. Das ist nur ein Film aber deutsche jammern ja gerne über jeden Misst.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Glaub der geb ich mir nach dem versauten Predator Film.


Jap, eigentlich wollten wir unser Geld an der Kasse wieder zurück

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. September 2018)

Kaimanic schrieb:


> Cool, da freue ich mich schon auf Rennen mit getunten U-Booten.



Mit Lachgaseinspritzung? Wird bestimmt unterhaltsam.


----------

